# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 14)



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

*What type of projects do you normally make/build? And what is your favorite type to make?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2019)

I think for a favorite it's a tie between turning something because its quick and easy and fun to make chips as the project presents itself from a chunk of wood. But I also enjoy scrollsaw work and its challenges and the focus that is required for the detailed fret work I like to do. Most other types of wood working for me are out of necessity or simply wanting to try something new.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2019)

Most of my projects these days are turning, simply because it's new to me and I'm not very good at it, trying to learn and get better. I still do some Flatwork, some out of necessity and I still enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 31, 2019)

I enjoy turning, but I am trying to learn more about flatwork. I like making turkey calls and turning small bowls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob Ireland (Mar 31, 2019)

I really like turning platters and then decorating them with carving, pyrography, and/or painting. Lately trying to combine turning a platter and then cutting designs in it using a scroll saw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 31, 2019)

I turn mostly utilitarian stuff. I like to make scoops. handles for Niles bottle openers, pens. I've made several things combining flatwork with turnings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

I like turning pens...only pens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 31, 2019)

I really enjoy building furniture. But my challenge with that is the delayed gratification of a longer term project. I also have a tendency to get most of the way done, then pause for a while before finishing. Because of that, I tend to intersperse some smaller projects that yield more of an instant gratification during the process of a larger project.

Which reminds me - it's been several weeks since I've worked on the kitchen hutch build. Time to get going on that again and get it finished up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 1, 2019)

First, start with least favorite - pens. I'll have a post on that later on today once I get pictures.

What I enjoy most is probably segmented turning, then turning in general. I have other projects in mind and in progress, but turning is the thing I like best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2019)

Flat work is my favorite....furniture, boxes and whatever is needed around the house.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 1, 2019)

Rocking RP said:


> I turn mostly utilitarian stuff. I like to make scoops. handles for Niles bottle openers, pens. I've made several things combining flatwork with turnings.


Have you ever turned a Ruth Niles style coffee scoop? They make excellent gifts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 1, 2019)

I haven't, but may just have to try a couple.


----------

